# Baby with Croup!



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeanette....HELP!

My little girl has been really poorly with cold symptoms for a week now and seems to have developed croup on top of it all.

I've been to the Dr twice and have been told I just have to ride it out with her.

She's so lethargic, not eating much and barely drinking any milk. Each of her bedtime feeds over the last 4 nights, she has vomited back after a coughing spell.

She doesn't seem to be getting better, worse if anything - even though the Dr said he thought we were through the worst of it now.

It's really getting me down seeing her so ill and I feel useless.

Is there anything I can do for her or should be doing?

P.S - I am managing to get her to take water throughout the day.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Annie

so sorry for delay but how is your little one now?

jxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Jeanette.

She finally seems to be on the mend!

It's not 100%, but she is making an effort to eat and drink her milk now. The cough is still bothering her and she still gets really sleepy.

I guess the Dr was right and we just had to ride it out. Hopefully she'll keep improving!

Thanks Jeanette x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I take it back Jeanette! I'm not sure she is on the mend. 

OK, she's eating and taking some milk now, but she is sooooo tired all the time. Is this normal? It's really worrying me   She's exhausted and miserable.

Will I ever get my happy smiley baby back. I'm starting to wonder


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Annie

You will get her back

It could be that she is coming down with another illness such as a cold or she could be teething.

A virus really knocks you back, but take her back to the drs so he can check her over.

Give her plenty of fliuds plus what she will eat.

Let me know

Jxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette

I'm wondering if she's teething a bit now? Do temps go up with teething? Hannah's went up to 39 degress on Monday lunchtime, but came straight back down after a dose of Calpol. She's got a runny nose, bright red cheeks on occassions and restless during the night. 

Then yesterday she was on top form and most of this morning. Then suddenly at lunchtime her temp went back up again and she looked like a little zombie. Another dose of Calpol, a quick nap and she was perfectly fine.

Should she be so up and down like this?

She's not poorly like she was a 2 weeks ago with the croup cough. That was scary! I'm soooo confused!!!!

Thanks so much for your support with this


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Annie

yes they can go up and down like this..especially at this time of year when temperatures are all over the place!

Molly gets red cheeks when she is teething as well.

These babys dont half cause us mommys to worry!!

Jx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

You can say that again Jeanette! I'm a bag of nerves at the moment


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Jeanette

Me, yet again. I need you to tell me if I'm being a neurotic Mum or if I have genuine reason to be concered.

..well, following the croup incident of which there is still a nasty cough. Hannah was diagnosed with an ear and throat infection last Monday. She's had antibiotics since Tuesday and I can't see it's made much of a difference. 

She's also now refusing to eat. Only takes a total of 8 or 9ozs of milk a day. I took her to be weighed Thursday and she's lost 10ozs.

I am feeling really low about it all. She's been ill now for 7 weeks and showing no sign of improvement. 

What do I do Jeanette?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Annie

No you are not being neurotic. If you were me I would be concerned that she has been ill for such a long time and the weight loss (that will link in with her not eating & being unwell).

You are entitled to a second opinion so see another GP and if you are still not happy ask to be referred to the hospital.

If she becomes more unwell bypass GP and take her to the hospital. It may just be a virus which is hagging around her body.

Jxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette  

I think she may still have a really soare throat? She sounds really croaky.Could it be that it hurts her that much that she doesn't want to eat? She just screamed at me when I tried to feed her. Got absolutely hysterical in her highchair and wouldn't calm down until I got her out.

I guess I'm more worried that she has or will get into bad habits and refuses to eat?


----------

